# My new Onix



## billym99 (Apr 8, 2004)

2005 48cm Frameset. Absolutely love it... big change from my Bianchi Giro (Aluminum) from 2k1.... Very smooth and comfortable ride.

Ultregra 6600 (Shifters/Derailleurs/Cassette/Pedals/Chain/Brake Calipers)
FSA SLK Seatpost
FSA SLK MegaExo Crankset/BB
FSA OS-115 Stem (110mm)
FSA Wing Pro Bars
Fizik Arione Saddle
Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels
Hutchinson Top Speed Tires

I'll try and get some more pictures.... I built it up myself so I have some of various stages of the building process.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Awesome build, great spec. I'm digging the orange bar tape. That bike wants for nothing - you're good to ride around town or take on the Pyrenees... rawk on!


----------



## rash (Mar 3, 2005)

*That's my bike!*

also....had it since Sept. '05. So far I put on 4000K on her! One question...where did you get the orange bar tape? 

pls. do post pics of various stages of the build!

here's mine:









Rash


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

You gotta love that Orange, if it's an Orbea, it has to be ORANGE, just like Bianchi has to be Celeste. My take.

Corsaire


----------

